# First fatties on the UDS. OMFG...LOL



## chiefusn (Apr 28, 2013)

I finally got around to smoking a couple of fatties on my UDS. I wanted to keep it simple and go with some flavors we knew so I made a Jalapeno Swiss Mushroom and a Bacon Cheeseburger. Here are some Q-View.













DSC01225_zpsabccfa9b.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013


















DSC01226_zpsb6484190.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






The JSM Fatty. I only did half jalapeno because my daughter isn't a big jalapeno fan but loves mushrooms and Swiss cheese. I then wrapped it in a bacon weave.













DSC01227_zpsfe4ce096.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013


















DSC01228_zpsb42e24ab.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






The Bacon Cheeseburger Fatty. I fried some bacon before putting it in the meat and smothering with cheddar cheese. Again, wrapped in a bacon weave.













DSC01232_zps1742032b.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






Placed on the UDS. I used a cooking grate wrapped in foil for a heat deflector. It was placed approx 6" from the top of the coals which was lump mixed with apple and Jack Daniels chips. The smell was amazing.













DSC01238_zps6dbd6d95.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






After 3 or so hours at 225°ish and the last 1/2 hour at 240-250°, IT was 170°. Time to pull them off. 2Lb's of ground beef was used to make each then and with the stuffing and all, each fatty was approx 2.5Lbs when all said and done.













DSC01239_zps79b37936.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013


















DSC01241_zps219bfb63.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






The Bacon Cheeseburger.













DSC01240_zps31c76831.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013


















DSC01242_zpsa0da1082.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






The JSM.













DSC01245_zps86c52772.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






A slice of each one. Served with my wife's wonderful cole-slaw (not pictured). The whole meal was phenomenal. Only thing I would change is maybe a little more cheese on both and more jalapenos on the JSM.

Chad


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 28, 2013)

looks great !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






add a picture of the UDS that it was smoked in .


----------



## seenred (Apr 28, 2013)

Those look awesome, Chad!  We love fatties...Very nicely done, sir!

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2013)

I have to make a Jap', Cheddar Cheese Burger Fattie. Those look great...JJ


----------



## chiefusn (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Here is a pic of the UDS.













DSC01175_zpsf8bef3c1.jpg



__ chiefusn
__ Apr 28, 2013






Here is a link to my PB gallery on the build.

http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/Chief_USN/library/UDS Smoker Build

Chad


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice fatties! My wife is not interested in me making any fatties. She thinks I already eat too much smoked meat. I make some anyway. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Looking Fatties! Looks like you nailed the bacon color!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 29, 2013)

looks great!  I haven't done any fatties yet....the q-views make me want to!

Here is a link to help you upload the pictures from your album here.  You can create an "album" here attached to your profile.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 29, 2013)

looks amazing!! bacon cheeseburger fatty!! yeayahhhhh!!! id add jalapenos to that bad boy.. thanks for sharing. hopefully one of these days shortly ill stop being a chicken and make me a fatty!!


----------



## chiefusn (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks again.Kathryn, I didn't want to flood the whole post with UDS build pics that's why I only posted the pic and then a link to my PB gallery. There is a link to the build thread below my posts but just now realized that it can't be seen by a member reading on their phones or on the mobile site. Here is a link to it for those readers.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/128359/chiefs-30-and-55-gal-uds-builds/Again, thanks for the tute and the great fatty feedback. All I have to say is, if you haven't done one of these yet, no matter what flavors they are, you have got to try one. They are amazing.Chad


----------



## disco (Apr 29, 2013)

I am having problems convincing she who must be obeyed that fatties are a good idea. I might just do one and take the beating after seeing these pictures.

I have always wondered though, don't they get greasy with all that bacon wrapped around them or does most of it drip off?


----------



## chiefusn (Apr 29, 2013)

I used 80/20 ground beef and I didn't think they were all that greasy. No more than a regular bacon cheeseburger or JSM burger. Actually, I think they were less greasy. Maybe most of it drips off. As for the bacon being greasy, it wasn't even close to being as greasy as frying it up on a skillet or pan. I was pleasantly surprised.

Chad


----------



## bigridgeback (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Looking Fatties, you did quite a weave with that bacon, I'm jealous.


----------



## frosty (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, you state this is your first attempt, sure doesn't look like it with those results!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great work, looks fabulous.


----------



## disco (Apr 29, 2013)

ChiefUSN said:


> I used 80/20 ground beef and I didn't think they were all that greasy. No more than a regular bacon cheeseburger or JSM burger. Actually, I think they were less greasy. Maybe most of it drips off. As for the bacon being greasy, it wasn't even close to being as greasy as frying it up on a skillet or pan. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Chad


Thanks for the feedback. I am just going to have to give it a try, it looks too good.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice fatty's and the smoker rocks too..........


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looooooookkkkkkinnnnnggggg gggggooooooooood

chris


----------

